# Foah's World



## Foah (Jul 21, 2013)

Heya!

I've been spending quite some time building my map and making it as pretty as can be. I'm half done with the terrain, and not even close with all the names and places.

I thought I'd share some WIP screens:

View image: wip11
View image: wip12
View image: wip21
View image: wip22

1 pixel equals 1 km.


I've received some kind words from people, and I'm considering making a tutorial for creating and styling land and sea if people would be interested in something like that.

What I've got left to do is further detailing of vegetation, mountains and elevation, mapping cities and points of interest, adding scales and markers, and finally adding some island off the coasts. This has been done in Photoshop from scratch with no downloaded brushes/textures etc.


----------



## Mara Edgerton (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely map! The barren lands look, ah, very barren--does anyone live in the space between Ledh and Matrahii?


----------



## Foah (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not quite sure yet. Either I'll add some mountains, a tiny lake or redo the vegetation a bit to make it hospitable environment


----------



## Scribble (Jul 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! I'd love to know what tools you use, techniques. Mad skills!


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry but I have to ask: were you in doubt about the city name when you named 'Duvida'?

Anyway, do you have (want to share) the full version? I mean, all the four pieces in a single file, don't need all that resolution.
Guess I'm sliding away from the topic but the map looks awesome, just wanted to see as a whole.

And I voted yes for your question.

[Edit]: Nevermind, found the full map in another post.


----------



## Burst (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome. I'd love to know how to make a map like this.


----------



## Foah (Jul 22, 2013)

Asura Levi said:


> *snip*



Yea, there's a limit of 4 images per post so the whole map would've needed a new post. Me being lazy I guess ^^

About the name Duvida; that name among a few others are placeholder names, a kind of Lorem Ipsum to see what the map will look like ^^


----------



## Sia (Jul 22, 2013)

Tutorial please


----------



## Asura Levi (Jul 22, 2013)

Foah said:


> About the name Duvida; that name among a few others are placeholder names, a kind of Lorem Ipsum to see what the map will look like ^^


Aske that because this name, a quite some others are portuguese, Duvida being Doubt; Venida is similar to Avenida (Avenue) or Venda (Sell); Piedho looks like Peido (Fart); Nothra from Nothra Coast sounds italian for Nostra (Our); Mavida reminds me of Avida (Avid) or A Vida (The Life).

As much as it may not being at all the sources of the name, it really amaze me to, for a change, see some portuguese names in a english work.

Now, just waiting for the tutorial.


----------



## Foah (Jul 22, 2013)

The finished result 4800x2700 pixels. Slightly smaller circumference than earth with similar climates. The only thing missing is a mark for where the equator line goes. This should be somewhere around the equator.






PS: Asura, the names are similar to mediterranean cultures overall, and is so slightly by purpose. The meaning of the words however, are by mistake


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 22, 2013)

Spiffy! I like.


----------



## Bpeter (Jul 22, 2013)

That is a very beautiful map. I'd love to know how you made it.
I myself have been trying to make a nice map for a while now but I keep creating garbage.

So yeah, a tutorial would be awesome!


----------



## Spider (Jul 22, 2013)

*steals map*

MINE!


----------



## Edankyn (Jul 23, 2013)

That's impressive. Can't imagine how long it would take.


----------



## Foah (Jul 23, 2013)

Edankyn said:


> That's impressive. Can't imagine how long it would take.



Thank you  The WIP pictures in the original post were after 2-4 hours, the final product was after some 15-20 hours of incessant polishing.


EDIT: Alright, so 16 votes for a tutorial so far, which means I'll start planning one. Expect one to be up in 2-3 days


----------



## Bpeter (Jul 23, 2013)

Foah said:


> EDIT: Alright, so 16 votes for a tutorial so far, which means I'll start planning one. Expect one to be up in 2-3 days



Awesome, can't wait!


----------



## Foah (Jul 25, 2013)

The tutorial is coming along nicely. Since I use so many shortcust and key commands, I chose to make it a youtube tutorial to make it easier to follow.

I do have one problem which postpones the upload of the tutorial; my microphone's half broken and produces an uncessant hissing noise. So while the footage is pretty much complete, I'm waiting for my new mic to arrive so I can make a new voiceover/talkthrough.


----------

